# Hilfe: Nostalgie-Schild nachahmen



## pepper83 (15. Dezember 2004)

Hi Leutz,
ich hab folgende Frage. Ich kennt doch sicherlich diese alten Emailschilder aus den 50er, 60er und 70er...
Wenn die Personen so "gemalt" aussehen, so wie hier http://www.emailleschilder.com/fotos-h/pezh.jpg 

weiß jemand, wie man ein normales Foto mit so einem Effekt versehen kann?

Danke für Hilfe

MfG
pepper


----------



## Santiago (15. Dezember 2004)

Das "Problem" ist, dass die Pin Up Girls oft wirklich gezeichnet waren (so auch auf deinem Beispiel).
Such doch mal nach den Begriffen COMIC, PIN UP oder WEICHZEICHNEN.
Denke man kann damit auch einen guten Effekt erzielen.
Schau auch mal dort:
http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials173828.html
http://www.wade.pwp.blueyonder.co.uk/tutorial1.htm

Oder wirklich sehr gut für deine Wünsche:
http://div.dyndns.org/EK/tutorial/pinup/

LG, Santiago


----------

